# Something For The Ford Guys



## pintoplumber

I do a little drag racing, started about 5 yrs ago. We went to Quarter Aces dragway on sunday to get some practice in before Ford Carlisle. I had a real good day, lost in the finals with a double breakout. Mine was worse.Second round I had a .002 reaction which gave me a bye in the 3rd round. The truck is a '54 F100 239 cu in 3 speed on the column with overdrive and it's still 6 volt. A lot of guys racing can't believe I can do that well with a column shift.








Once or twice a year we pull the 21RS with it.Has a 3.92 rear.
Dennis in Lititz PA


----------



## Nathan

Very Cool!!!


----------



## Carey

Those models are some of the best looking pickups ever made. Id sure like to see more pics of your truck!

Carey


----------



## TexanThompsons

My first ride was a '59 Chevy apache fleetside. Try finding one of those now. Still had the wood in the bed. It was the original straight 6 with 3 on the column. Loved that truck! I think the bed of it weighed more than my entire excursion does









Thanks for sharing and it is a beautiful ride. Would love to see a pic with the OB behind that thing. Just might be the new picture needed on the homepage of this website!


----------



## CdnOutback

Love it!


----------



## pintoplumber

I have more pictures, I'll post tonight. I bought the truck in Jan '78 a year before we got married. Still have both. It would be nice if I could scan a before picture. Took me 6 years to restore it. Dennis in Lititz PA


----------



## pintoplumber

Here's one from Pine Grove Furnace state park in 2007








Here's a shot of the engine


----------



## rdvholtwood

Nice Pictures!

The next time you go to Muddy Run you'll have to tow the Outback with the ford so we can drop by an see it!

I think you may have a nice photo their for your signature!


----------



## ORvagabond

Wow! Brings back memories. My first car when I was 17 was a 1954 F100 with the same engine and trans but with a 4.10 or so rear end. Even the same color. Thanks!


----------



## pintoplumber

rdvholtwood said:


> Nice Pictures!
> 
> The next time you go to Muddy Run you'll have to tow the Outback with the ford so we can drop by an see it!
> 
> I think you may have a nice photo their for your signature!


I was hoping to come to the northeast rally with the truck, but my wife is scheduled for some minor surgery that friday.
I don't know how to do a signature.


----------



## pintoplumber

AKvagabond said:


> Wow! Brings back memories. My first car when I was 17 was a 1954 F100 with the same engine and trans but with a 4.10 or so rear end. Even the same color. Thanks!


I'm hoping to find a 4.27 rear, I have the old borg warner overdrive so that ratio wouldn't hurt out on the highway. I've pulled a float in the Ephrata PA parade and a lower gearing would help. It has a '55 grill that was on when I bought it. Dennis


----------



## rdvholtwood

pintoplumber said:


> Nice Pictures!
> 
> The next time you go to Muddy Run you'll have to tow the Outback with the ford so we can drop by an see it!
> 
> I think you may have a nice photo their for your signature!


I was hoping to come to the northeast rally with the truck, but my wife is scheduled for some minor surgery that friday.
I don't know how to do a signature.
[/quote]

Hope all goes well with your wife's surgery. Lots of positive energy headed your way!

If you need help with the signature, PM me and I can help you.

Rick


----------



## Carey

Beautiful truck. Very cool that you pull your trailer with it!

Carey


----------



## pintoplumber

Here's some more pictures
National Trail Raceway Columbus OH 2005
















Columbus OH 2008
















Ephrata fair parade 2008








Labor Day weekend we race at ford expo at columbus oh. One of the classes we race in is y-block only. The y-block was made from '54 - '64. Here's one of the racers.








Dennis in Lititz PA


----------



## N7OQ

Wow that is one cool truck, I love it. Thank you for sharing the pictures. I would love to do the 1/4 mile in it with that power plant.


----------



## pintoplumber

An update. Last fall I found a 4.27 rear locally on craigs list. This winter I put it under the truck. Boy I like the gearing driving around town. Can't wait to take it out to the track, probably the middle of May if it ever stops raining. I gas doesn't go above 4.10 I'm going to Byron dragway near Rockford Ill. in July. The picture shows the rear springs on the truck. Dennis in Lititz PA.
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm298/pintoplumber/beaversprings10042.jpg


----------



## johnp

Nice truck. Even better that you use it and race it not just wipe it with a diaper.

John


----------



## Traveling Tek

I love old iron. Don't care who made it. Back then the built stuff better and took pride in it. Very nice.


----------



## pintoplumber

Thank you for the compliments. It's a pretty nice truck, but not a trailer queen. I restored it to use it.I painted it myself, if I get a scratch on it I can fix it.We drove it up to the cabin in Potter county Memorial Day weekend last year, about 220 miles one way.And it made a trip down to Winchester VA. Dennis in Lititz PA


----------



## pintoplumber

This past weekend was the Carlisle All Ford Nationals. We camped at Pine Grove Furnace State Park, about a 20 mile drive to the show.








Here's a shot from friday.








Sunday I found out I won 1st place in my class.








With the 4.27 rear the truck pulls the 21rs much better.
Sunday we went for a walk and this snapping turtle was laying eggs. If you look under her right rear you can see an egg. Dennis in Lititz PA


----------



## pintoplumber

Quarter Aces Dragway Racing season started again. Only went 2 rounds sunday.


----------



## pintoplumber

I haven't gone racing since may, the event a Ford Carlisle was rained out. Today Maple Grove Raceway had a nostalgia event. I entered the Geezer class. You have to be over 55. I lost in the semifinals in a double breakout by a tenth of a second.


















I was happy, I had a good day and lots of fun.


----------



## pintoplumber

I pulled the engine this spring for a rebuild. I never built an engine before. We put a crank and rods from a 312 engine, 272 pistons and 1956 G heads with big valves. I got it back together for a wedding the last saturday in June. It was an outdoor wedding and they wanted to put the presents in it.


It wasn't running right, I couldn't rev above 2500.Labor Day weekend we go to Columbus OH to race. The guys out there helped me get it running right.

I lost in the 1st round on saturday. On sunday I went to the final round, lost a close one. Beat the guy in the 3rd round that I lost to in the 1st round.





Here's another wedding shot.


----------



## pintoplumber

It's been about 12 years since I finished the blue truck, so I thought I needed a new project. I found this on craigslist up around Williamsport PA.It's just a cab and chassis, no engine or transmission. 56 F350 dually.























































A lot of dings in the cab to fix.










I got the cab in primer, still working on getting it straight.










I'm hoping to make this into my tow vehicle. Dennis


----------



## Leedek

Sir; I like your style!







Have fun and keep the shiny side up.... errrr, once you have a shiny side!


----------

